# Board for pizza



## watermelonman (Mar 2, 2008)

I like to make a lot of pizzas at home. In my old apartment there was a giant slide-out cutting board that was perfect for my handiwork, but in my new one there is nothing. So, I'm looking for a reasonable surface to work on. It looks like cutting boards of this size are generally pretty expensive. I don't want to spend a ton of money. Has anyone got a recommendation for a place to get a large inexpensive one, or an alternative to large cutting boards?


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

watermelonman said:


> I like to make a lot of pizzas at home. In my old apartment there was a giant slide-out cutting board that was perfect for my handiwork, but in my new one there is nothing. So, I'm looking for a reasonable surface to work on. It looks like cutting boards of this size are generally pretty expensive. I don't want to spend a ton of money. Has anyone got a recommendation for a place to get a large inexpensive one, or an alternative to large cutting boards?


 if you mean a pizza peel, they are not that expensive, I think. I have one that I bought years ago, still in good shape, and it is not big, just right size for my oven.


----------



## Wart (Mar 3, 2008)

My bread board is an old pull out cutting board. It has a hard wood lip[ on the top and sides that kept the board from going all the way into the cupboard. The corner got chipped and it was going to be thrown away so I acquired it.

I flip the board upside down so the lip hooks on the counter which keeps the board from sliding away while kneading.

I can think of many alternatives to expensive, depending how the board is to be used.

A piece of 3/4 inch cabinet plywood cut to fit the top of the counter is on top of the list. At least for working dough. Problem with any wood board is they aren't really suitable for throwing hot pizzas on. The heat and steam from the hot pizza tends to assist getting water and pizza oils into the wood. The steam and water tends to degrade the wood, and the oils can turn rancid.

I was making Pizzas at the club last weekend, someone put a hot pizza on the 'raw dough' side of my board, I washed it with food service dish soap and darned if there isnt still oil in the wood. Back to scrubbing it daily to get the oil back out.

Then there are methods of dough making that are unsuitable for anything other than a 'hard surface' like glass, stainless, etc.


----------

